# Stamping Out of Discipline



## cnata001 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've done a bunch of reading on the ethical aspects surrounding this but say theoretically you did your due diligence / research / review / investigation, etc. and were very confident that what you were stamping was correct / adequate / sufficient / safe / per code, etc. but you are professionally and academically learned in a different discipline (e.g. civil stamping a mechanical construction document) ....

is it still unethical ? ? ?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2015)

The laws on this in Colorado are vague. There aren't discipline-specific PE licenses, but the law says you should practice within your area of knowledge. If you have done the proper research and due diligence, then you can argue that work was done within your knowledge. That being said, it's a slippery slope when it comes to liability should something go wrong because lawyers these days are ruthless and could potentially tear you apart in court.


----------

